# Ever buy from this company?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

petsupplies.com?

I'm getting my fence on Monday but I still need a solution for the sides of my yard, which are not very wide. My husband has done some really nice gardens in this area and he's concerned with a permanent fence the the snow might get high, plus it's a real pain (and expense) to add gates to both sides. I was going to look into getting this product https://www.kidkusion.com/catalog/product/retractable-driveway-guard-18ft but the reviews were not very good. So I decided that I might look into an expen(s) that I can use outside and just open up and remove if necessary. I know Midwest is one of the best and when I checked prices I can get three from the about company for less then $80.00 and that includes shipping. Here's what I'm looking at http://www.petsupplies.com/item/midwest-pet-exercise-pen/110310/. Does anyone have this product? If so, do you like it? It says it can be used outside. It's hard to explain my yard setup, it's very narrow but deep. I'll take some pictures after I'm all set up, Tim never really goes to either side of my yard but I want something there for safety purposes, plus we'll have puppy friends over and I want to make sure the whole yard is secure. I'm really excited to finally be able to let the little guy outside to run around without me worrying but now it's so hot that I doubt he'll even want to do any of that now :frusty: but it will be fall soon so we'll just have to be patient. I need to wash out my cooler and get lots of ice and drinks for the poor fence guys, thankfully most of my yard is shady.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The link to Pet Supplies didn't work for me to see the exact expen you are considering but I have three Midwest Expens. One is the gold finish and two are the black coated finish. I keep one set up in the house, one in my office and one I use outside or open it up inside to block a doorway, etc. I find the Expens useful and versatile. The two black coated ones will sometimes catch my clothes if I lean over (30 inches tall), the gold finish one doesn't do that.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't ordered yet from PetSupplies.com but I have through their sister company Horse.com and had no issues.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I think I might get the 24 inch height but might consider the 30 inch to play it safe. I'm going to anchor some rebar poles in the ground and secure the pen with plastic ties to steady things. I figure I'll leave it up for about a week straight the dismantle for a lawn mowing and then take it down completely I once the winter comes.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Good to know. I see they are accredited by the BBB, have the correct online ordering security and also has live chat so I can't imagine they could be that bad. I'm headed to the beach for a potentially stormy day so I'll do a little more investigating. They do have the best price but I'm a firm believer in getting what you pay for.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

I've ordered with them. Quick delivery and no problems.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:clap2: Yay, once I'm out of the car I think I'll get them ordered.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Thanks for the info, I think I might get the 24 inch height but might consider the 30 inch to play it safe. I'm going to anchor some rebar poles in the ground and secure the pen with plastic ties to steady things. I figure I'll leave it up for about a week straight the dismantle for a lawn mowing and then take it down completely I once the winter comes.


If Timmy respects ex-pens as a boundary, (Kodi does) I would consider the 24" rather than the 30". You can step over the 24" if you want... The 30" is a bigger challenge.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

He's very respectful of boundaries no matter what they are, he's a goody two shoes.  I was thinking about the 24 inch for just your very reason, easy to climb over. I would like to play it safe however for any furry guests we might have over, so the 30 inch might be in order plus there's a gate.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> He's very respectful of boundaries no matter what they are, he's a goody two shoes.  I was thinking about the 24 inch for just your very reason, easy to climb over. I would like to play it safe however for any furry guests we might have over, so the 30 inch might be in order plus there's a gate.


You can get 24" ones with a gate too. (I have one. From what I've seen, if a dog can climb a 24" ex-pen, they can climb a 30" ex-pen... and then fall or jump from higher up, with more potential for injury.

I suspect that you wouldn't be leaving them out there (especially guest dogs) without supervision, right? In which case, I think the 24" ones would be fine. I found that even with the gate, it was such an annoyance to open and close the gate, that I would take the lazy way, and try to step over. I've got LONG legs, but I still got my toe caught several times and ALMOST fell over the 30" one.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> petsupplies.com?
> 
> I'm getting my fence on Monday but I still need a solution for the sides of my yard, which are not very wide. My husband has done some really nice gardens in this area and he's concerned with a permanent fence the the snow might get high, plus it's a real pain (and expense) to add gates to both sides. I was going to look into getting this product https://www.kidkusion.com/catalog/product/retractable-driveway-guard-18ft but the reviews were not very good. So I decided that I might look into an expen(s) that I can use outside and just open up and remove if necessary. I know Midwest is one of the best and when I checked prices I can get three from the about company for less then $80.00 and that includes shipping. Here's what I'm looking at http://www.petsupplies.com/item/midwest-pet-exercise-pen/110310/. Does anyone have this product? If so, do you like it? It says it can be used outside. It's hard to explain my yard setup, it's very narrow but deep. I'll take some pictures after I'm all set up, Tim never really goes to either side of my yard but I want something there for safety purposes, plus we'll have puppy friends over and I want to make sure the whole yard is secure. I'm really excited to finally be able to let the little guy outside to run around without me worrying but now it's so hot that I doubt he'll even want to do any of that now :frusty: but it will be fall soon so we'll just have to be patient. I need to wash out my cooler and get lots of ice and drinks for the poor fence guys, thankfully most of my yard is shady.


That is what we have used in our back yard for the boys' play area - I got six of them - I think this is their third summer out there. I wanted something we could remove easily too. I got the 30 inch ones, and they are a bigger challenge to step over but I was nervous about 24 inch ones. I like the look of the black. We got poles that were intended for sections of fencing from Home Depot, and Lowe's carries them too, and attached them to the ex-pens with black zip ties.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> I suspect that you wouldn't be leaving them out there (especially guest dogs) without supervision, right? In which case, I think the 24" ones would be fine. I found that even with the gate, it was such an annoyance to open and close the gate, that I would take the lazy way, and try to step over. I've got LONG legs, but I still got my toe caught several times and ALMOST fell over the 30" one.


Oh goodness I wouldn't leave them unsupervised, plus I doubt Tim will stay outside by himself if I go in. My friends who have dogs seem to really enjoy their company and it's fun to watch them interact. I had a close call climbing over my inside gate so I might just go and get the 24 inch. It seems to me, with Timmy especially, that if there is a barrier it will deter them from going any further. Non of Tim's neighborhood buddies seem to be bolters but I'm sure Anna the greyhound will have to stay on her lead.



motherslittlehelper said:


> That is what we have used in our back yard for the boys' play area - I got six of them - I think this is their third summer out there. I wanted something we could remove easily too. I got the 30 inch ones, and they are a bigger challenge to step over but I was nervous about 24 inch ones. I like the look of the black. We got poles that were intended for sections of fencing from Home Depot, and Lowe's carries them too, and attached them to the ex-pens with black zip ties.


Oh my gosh this is exactly what I wanted to do and the black does look nice. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Ever buy from this company*



motherslittlehelper said:


> That is what we have used in our back yard for the boys' play area - I got six of them - I think this is their third summer out there. I wanted something we could remove easily too. I got the 30 inch ones, and they are a bigger challenge to step over but I was nervous about 24 inch ones. I like the look of the black. We got poles that were intended for sections of fencing from Home Depot, and Lowe's carries them too, and attached them to the ex-pens with black zip ties.


What a gorgeous looking backyard you have Linda! Love the little guys behind the fence. They look so cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> What a gorgeous looking backyard you have Linda! Love the little guys behind the fence. They look so cute.


Thank you!  Yep, I love the little guys behind the fence too!  Their play area is out near my garden and berries so I can work out there and keep an eye on them.


----------

